# Preparing my 3-gal tank for shrimp



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

First, thank you. I have already been lurking about this forum finding answers to my many newbie questions! 

Second, I completely understand that "get a bigger tank" is a common answer, and a reasonable one, but for this particular tank, I'm fortunate to be able to keep just this small one, as it sits on my desk at the law office where I work. The boss is not going to go for a 10 gallon tank.

Before browsing here, I had never heard of cycling. I am doing that now, and boy, it's not fun! I want shrimp in my tank, like NOW! But I'm being good so that I can have healthy, happy, ALIVE shrimp. 

I am considering either ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp, or both, if that is feasible. Can I keep the two varieties together? How many should I get? Would three be a good number, considering the small tank? Fortunately, the cycling process, while trying on the patience, is giving me lots of time to choose wisely and learn a bit before bringing anyone home. I'm also thinking about substrate and plants. Any suggestions regarding decor are most welcome.


----------



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

Additionally, the temp of my tank (with heater) is 74 degrees, and I'm using a Whisper 10i filter for 1-3 gallons.


----------



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

Bumping my post back to the first page. 

I bought black gravel today, with a few pretty brightly colored pieces thrown in. I put this in the tank and also one Java Fern. 

I've read a lot and I am still thinking shrimp, still uncertain about how many, though. The two local pet stores that I visited did not have freshwater shrimp, though the better of the two said they had just quit carrying "ghost shrimp" because they were having trouble keeping them alive, trouble getting the "brine" right. At the petsmart, there was a picture of a ghost shrimp, and it said "requires aquarium salt." However, everything I have read says that most types of ghost shrimp do not require salt. I like cherry shrimp and yellow shrimp a lot, too, and they are sufficiently tiny, but I would need to order them online, I guess.

Another thought is African Dwarf Frogs. Petsmart has a tank full of them, all but one hiding in a row underneath the tank decorations. They are cute but didn't appear to be as active and entertaining as the shrimp would be.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

HonkusGrogana said:


> Bumping my post back to the first page.
> 
> I bought black gravel today, with a few pretty brightly colored pieces thrown in. I put this in the tank and also one Java Fern.
> 
> ...


I have lots of Red Cherry shrimp in a 3 gallon. They do breed like crazy, so I need to start finding a way to get rid of some of mine 

Red Cherry Shrimp are way nicer looking than Ghost shrimp. The females are a brighter red than males. Get some of each, and you should have babies. Ph should be around 7.2 or lower for them to breed. The temp should be around 76. I love mine. Fun to watch the babies grow. Be warned, the fry are so small, they are easy to suck up when doing water changes. I'm not even doing water changes, I just add water that evaporates, and with plants, so far I've got no nitrates, so things are good. If you over feed, you may need to do water changes. Get a brine shrimp net, and you can do water changes and catch babies. They love cucumber, and fluval shrimp food. 

Gwen


----------



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply-- I was beginning to think I had cooties. 
Do you remove babies to a different tank, or do they survive and grow right there in the tank with the adults? Cucumber! Who'd have thought?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

HonkusGrogana said:


> Thank you so much for your reply-- I was beginning to think I had cooties.
> Do you remove babies to a different tank, or do they survive and grow right there in the tank with the adults? Cucumber! Who'd have thought?



They stay in the same tank with the adults. Removing them would be impossible  They are so tiny. I'm talking white color, and smaller than a flea, or about the size of a small flea. They than turn a more green color, and are more visible. The last stage, they look more like small adults. That is what I think the order of the cycle is. Hard to tell with so many in the tank. I have drift wood too for them to go in/out of. I had them in a 5 gal, but liked the look of the 3 gal I found better, so I moved them. It took me hours, as I changed the gravel out and did my best to get all shrimp out I could. I'm sure many tiny babies were lost and died, but I tried :-D. I don't think they really care about the size of the tank, as long as they have plants and places to go. Yes, cucumber is a nice treat. Just a small slice, and remove what isn't eaten in a day. I remove the skin so they can get at it from all angles. I hear they like carrots too, and I've done that, but I see more hanging on the cucumber. 

Gwen


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

What type of tank do you guys have? I have RCS in my 10 gallon but I think my gourami have found they make tasty treats so I was thinking about getting a 3gallon with some plants and trying to move the shrimp over. 

I also got my RCS from a breeder on eBay and they came healthy. I donno if that's a good idea to ship them in this cold weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the model I have:
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

I got mine at wal-mart. I can't make any recommendations about it, though, as I have not yet put shrimp in it. 

I was looking at places to buy RCS and I did notice that this place has an option to add a heat pack to your order for shipping in colder weather, for a small price. 
Cherry Shrimp - Bobs Tropical Plants


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I would make sure there is a sponge or netting on the filter intake so no one gets sucked up.

hmm now im thinking about doing this myself lol.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I would make sure there is a sponge or netting on the filter intake so no one gets sucked up.
Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ing-my-3-gal-tank-shrimp-93592/#ixzz1mvhY5xjQ

Yes, you do need to put a sponge filter over the intake, to keep babies from getting sucked up, because they will. 

Gwen
​


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Any update on your tank? Pics? Im going to set mine up this weekend!


----------



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

bigehugedome said:


> Any update on your tank? Pics? Im going to set mine up this weekend!


I've got it all set up and cycling. Hmm, I'll take a few pictures and post them when I get home. 
I'm using fish food to create ammonia. It looks really odd, like it has mold spores on it (the rotting food). Like dandelions that one might blow on. I'm guessing this is just something that happens to rotting stuff. 

Definitely post up when you get yours all pretty!


----------



## HonkusGrogana (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I deviated a bit. I had fully intended to order RCS, but while at Petsmart buying dog food, I saw ghost shrimp for 32 cents. I floated them in the tank for an hour or so and then freed them in there. The tank is at my office, which is closed on weekends, so I just freed them and left.. Tomorrow morning I shall see if they are all present and accounted for. 

One of the females had eggs when in the bag from the store, but I did not see them anymore by the time I got to the office with them. I imagine she lost them during the 20 minute drive. I'm hoping maybe the egg-laden one was hiding behind a plant or something, eggs intact. I just thought it was kinda neat to have a Mama. 

Camera is in my purse, so I will try my best to get a good picture tomorrow.

Dome, how is yours working out?


----------

